# Autumn booster.



## eggyg (Sep 7, 2022)

Had a text from my surgery today asking me to book my booster. This will be my fifth Covid vaccine. I will also get my flu jab at the same time. It was a very painless process, click on your preferred surgery and time. And voila within seconds I was booked. 14.20 on 24th September. I’ve said it before and I’ll say it again, my surgery has been on the ball all through this vaccination journey. It just needs to sort out more staff to answer the phones now!


----------



## Inka (Sep 7, 2022)

I got a text today too and booked mine (my 4th, I think  ) but the first appointments offered were the second half of November. Anyway - booked now. I decided to have the flu vaccination separately. Don’t fancy both at the same time


----------



## eggyg (Sep 7, 2022)

Inka said:


> I got a text today too and booked mine (my 4th, I think  ) but the first appointments offered were the second half of November. Anyway - booked now. I decided to have the flu vaccination separately. Don’t fancy both at the same time


As I’m in the immunosuppressed group I had my fourth jab back in January. So this is sort of a third booster I think!


----------



## Lucyr (Sep 7, 2022)

Will diabetes mean we are eligible? Haven’t heard from my surgery yet. I looked online but don’t think I fit in the description


----------



## helli (Sep 7, 2022)

Lucyr said:


> Will diabetes mean we are eligible? Haven’t heard from my surgery yet. I looked online but don’t think I fit in the description


My understanding is that diabetes alone does not qualify us for the booster. Other medical conditions or age may.


----------



## Lucyr (Sep 7, 2022)

helli said:


> My understanding is that diabetes alone does not qualify us for the booster. Other medical conditions or age may.


Ah I won’t get one then


----------



## eggyg (Sep 7, 2022)

Lucyr said:


> Will diabetes mean we are eligible? Haven’t heard from my surgery yet. I looked online but don’t think I fit in the description


I don’t have a spleen and was a “shielder” during the lockdowns. I’m classed as immnuosuppressed. The vaccines must be working as I’m one of the few in the country who hasn’t ever tested positive for Covid 19! Mr Eggy is 62 and has had six heart attacks and he’s only had the three vaccines which everyone was offered. Mind you, he’s never had Covid  either! Touch wood!


----------



## Lucyr (Sep 7, 2022)

eggyg said:


> I don’t have a spleen and was a “shielder” during the lockdowns. I’m classed as immnuosuppressed. The vaccines must be working as I’m one of the few in the country who hasn’t ever tested positive for Covid 19! Mr Eggy is 62 and has had six heart attacks and he’s only had the three vaccines which everyone was offered. Mind you, he’s never had Covid  either! Touch wood!


Don’t think this explains whether diabetics will get it or not if there’s other reasons that you’re eligible like not having a spleen?


----------



## Wannie (Sep 7, 2022)

People aged 50 years and older, residents in care homes for older people, those aged 5 years and over in a clinical risk group and health and social care staff will be offered a booster of coronavirus (COVID-19) vaccine this autumn.

Appointments will be available from the National Booking Service shortly.

Taken from this site  https://www.gov.uk/government/publi...ources/a-guide-to-the-covid-19-autumn-booster


----------



## 42istheanswer (Sep 7, 2022)

Lucyr said:


> Will diabetes mean we are eligible? Haven’t heard from my surgery yet. I looked online but don’t think I fit in the description


I'm pretty sure that it will. Diabetes is on the official list of conditions that increase risk in the Green Book.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Sep 7, 2022)

(For anyone unaware, the Green Book is the definitive, regularly updated, guide to current vaccination recommendations for all vaccinations in the UK for health professionals)


----------



## Wannie (Sep 7, 2022)

42istheanswer said:


> (For anyone unaware, the Green Book is the definitive, regularly updated, guide to current vaccination recommendations for all vaccinations in the UK for health professionals)


Can you give the link for the Green Book please, unfortunately I cannot enlarge the screenshots. I have been looking to see if my daughter who has Learning Disabilities will be eligible for the autumn booster, she was eligible and in a prioritised group for the other vaccines and gets an annual flu shot I have contacted GP surgery only today and they couldn't answer the question.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Sep 7, 2022)

Wannie said:


> Can you give the link for the Green Book please, unfortunately I cannot enlarge the screenshots. I have been looking to see if my daughter who has Learning Disabilities will be eligible for the autumn booster, she was eligible and in a prioritised group for the other vaccines and gets an annual flu shot I have contacted GP surgery only today and they couldn't answer the question.








						COVID-19: the green book, chapter 14a
					

Coronavirus (COVID-19) vaccination information for public health professionals.




					www.gov.uk
				




Pages 20-top of 22. The link mentioned at the end of the chapter to the codes on GP systems isn't something I can access at present (indeed seems to be a dead link)


----------



## eggyg (Sep 7, 2022)

Lucyr said:


> Don’t think this explains whether diabetics will get it or not if there’s other reasons that you’re eligible like not having a spleen?


The fact I’m diabetic doesn’t come into it I don’t think. I believe some who had a high  BMI were eligible for the extra booster earlier this year. If you were over 75 and diabetic, you’d get it because of your age not because you’re diabetic. I think that’s how it works. Diabetics came under the “vulnerable” category, whereas myself because of my lack of spleen came under the “extremely vulnerable” a fact I wasn’t happy with one little bit. I didn’t shield in the way some did, I still left the house and did my walks. I kept away from shops and people but there was no way I was sitting indoors for months on end. I don’t feel extremely vulnerable but the paperwork says I am so when I’m offered a jab, I take it!


----------



## 42istheanswer (Sep 7, 2022)

eggyg said:


> The fact I’m diabetic doesn’t come into it I don’t think. I believe some who had a high  BMI were eligible for the extra booster earlier this year. If you were over 75 and diabetic, you’d get it because of your age not because you’re diabetic. I think that’s how it works. Diabetics came under the “vulnerable” category, whereas myself because of my lack of spleen came under the “extremely vulnerable” a fact I wasn’t happy with one little bit. I didn’t shield in the way some did, I still left the house and did my walks. I kept away from shops and people but there was no way I was sitting indoors for months on end. I don’t feel extremely vulnerable but the paperwork says I am so when I’m offered a jab, I take it!


Diabetes is on the same list as asplenic now for vaccinations. They combined the at risk groups originally in groups 4 and 6 for the first vaccinations into one group


----------



## Wannie (Sep 7, 2022)

42istheanswer said:


> COVID-19: the green book, chapter 14a
> 
> 
> Coronavirus (COVID-19) vaccination information for public health professionals.
> ...


Thank you!! I have just speed read and downloaded it. It would seem she is eligible.


----------



## nonethewiser (Sep 8, 2022)

Be jab number 5 for us also eggyg, hopefully be called up soon.


----------



## grovesy (Sep 8, 2022)

Not eligible as between 65-70, at moment more concerned about not heard anything about flu vaccine, nothing on my surgery website, last few years have had or got booked by now. I have already come to conclusion that be get down  to me they will have run out of new Covid vaccine.


----------



## nonethewiser (Sep 8, 2022)

grovesy said:


> Not eligible as between 65-70, at moment more concerned about not heard anything about flu vaccine, nothing on my surgery website, last few years have had or got booked by now.



Get it done at pharmacy, they will notify gp surgery that you've had it done, that's what I've done last few years.


----------



## grovesy (Sep 8, 2022)

nonethewiser said:


> Get it done at pharmacy, they will notify gp surgery that you've had it done, that's what I've done last few years.


I prefer to go to my GP thanks, and after going to a pharmacy my 3rd Covid vaccine, not keen to go for my flu. My local Pharmacy  are not even advertising it yet.


----------



## eggyg (Sep 8, 2022)

nonethewiser said:


> Be jab number 5 for us also eggyg, hopefully be called up soon.


I’m with Carlisle Healthcare.


----------



## nonethewiser (Sep 8, 2022)

grovesy said:


> I prefer to go to my GP thanks, and after going to a pharmacy my 3rd Covid vaccine, not keen to go for my flu. My local Pharmacy  are not even advertising it yet.



No not seen any pharmacy's saying they have vaccine yet, few weeks back Morrisons were asking for people to book in for when it's available.


----------



## Totalwar (Sep 8, 2022)

There been over 1000 excess deaths a week and a fair few have been diabetic and care for us gone down the drain.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Sep 8, 2022)

grovesy said:


> Not eligible as between 65-70, at moment more concerned about not heard anything about flu vaccine, nothing on my surgery website, last few years have had or got booked by now. I have already come to conclusion that be get down  to me they will have run out of new Covid vaccine.


They may not have much flu vaccine yet. My trust (I work for NHS) hasn't got flu yet, we can book now for covid booster but not yet for flu


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 8, 2022)

Wow! They are on top of things where you are. I just had a text a few weeks back saying “We will let you know about your booster”

Followed by another minutes later that said along the lines of, “Please don’t call the surgery, we said we would let you know!”

Made me chuckle. I can only imagine their phone lines lit up!


----------



## grovesy (Sep 8, 2022)

42istheanswer said:


> They may not have much flu vaccine yet. My trust (I work for NHS) hasn't got flu yet, we can book now for covid booster but not yet for flu


I did wonder if that was the reason but there is no mention of Flu on the website or the Integrated Care's site either.


----------



## CharlotteScr (Sep 14, 2022)

Just saw the DUK page that people with diabetes ARE eligible because of their diabetes https://www.diabetes.org.uk/about_us/news/coronavirus-vaccines 
However as usual it's not clear what 'box' T1D fits into on the online booking or even the 111 booking service.  Does anyone know- do we tick the 'High risk due to a health condition' box?? Everybody involved is clueless and keeps telling me that diabetes is not included  I am a bit sick of battling for this every time tbh


----------



## DaveB (Sep 14, 2022)

I had my Moderna Bi-valent booster yesterday at the village pharmacy. My wife also had hers but as she is immunosuppressed she was told by the pharmacist that she should have boosters every 3 months.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Sep 14, 2022)

CharlotteScr said:


> Just saw the DUK page that people with diabetes ARE eligible because of their diabetes https://www.diabetes.org.uk/about_us/news/coronavirus-vaccines
> However as usual it's not clear what 'box' T1D fits into on the online booking or even the 111 booking service.  Does anyone know- do we tick the 'High risk due to a health condition' box?? Everybody involved is clueless and keeps telling me that diabetes is not included  I am a bit sick of battling for this every time tbh


I would assume so, as a health condition is why we are high risk. I haven't investigated the general booking as I'm getting mine through work anyway


----------



## grovesy (Sep 14, 2022)

42istheanswer said:


> I would assume so, as a health condition is why we are high risk. I haven't investigated the general booking as I'm getting mine through work anyway


Not all of us were deemed high risk just because we have Diabetes!


----------



## Jenny65 (Sep 14, 2022)

I have mine booked for first week in October, may be too late though as 2 of my household now have Covid,  I have so far evaded it but we shall see if im still OK.  They literally have just both come home from work unwell and used one of my lateral flows left over and yep both have it!   I feel fine myself.  Both of them have cold like symptoms and sickness, both young and healthy but taken to their beds, fingers crossed I dont get it


----------



## Bloden (Sep 14, 2022)

Our local surgery aren't doing Covid boosters or flu jabs for under 65s - I've booked the latter at Boots and will wait patiently for the former...not holding my breath, mind.  

My mum was offered a Covid jab at a pharmacy in Glyn Neath - 25 miles from home - when there are perfectly good pharmacies just down the road from where she lives...who knows?!


----------



## Leadinglights (Sep 14, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> I have mine booked for first week in October, may be too late though as 2 of my household now have Covid,  I have so far evaded it but we shall see if im still OK.  They literally have just both come home from work unwell and used one of my lateral flows left over and yep both have it!   I feel fine myself.  Both of them have cold like symptoms and sickness, both young and healthy but taken to their beds, fingers crossed I dont get it


I hope you don't get it but I had it and my OH got it 4 days later. I just had a tickly cough, stuffy nose for a day or so but was testing positive for 7 days.
I don't think you can have the booster if you have had covid within a certain time.


----------



## grovesy (Sep 14, 2022)

I have booked mine now for 24 th . At a vaccine centre.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Sep 14, 2022)

grovesy said:


> Not all of us were deemed high risk just because we have Diabetes!


I never said that was the only reason everyone on the entire forum was deemed high risk....


----------



## 42istheanswer (Sep 14, 2022)

I'm getting mine tomorrow morning. Hopefully I don't get the same reaction I did to my first one (feeling dizzy!). The other two were OK.


----------



## Lucyr (Sep 14, 2022)

We are… Diabetes is within the definition of high risk / clinically vulnerable and so eligible for the autumn booster. Diabetes UK confirmed this for England at least. 


grovesy said:


> Not all of us were deemed high risk just because we have Diabetes!


----------



## Rob Oldfield (Sep 15, 2022)

I just tried calling 119 to see whether I'm eligible and the advice from there was that the guidelines don't make it clear, so best plan would be to rock up at a walk in centre and see what they say.  Has anyone tried that?


----------



## Nige13 (Sep 15, 2022)

Totalwar said:


> There been over 1000 excess deaths a week and a fair few have been diabetic and care for us gone down the drain.


Not for me - our surgery is really good got my flu jab booked for 21st and for my 4th covid jab


----------



## Felinia (Sep 15, 2022)

I've got both my flu and booster jab in a couple of weeks.  But I am blessed with a wonderfully efficient GP practise, so am very lucky


----------



## grovesy (Sep 15, 2022)

Rob Oldfield said:


> I just tried calling 119 to see whether I'm eligible and the advice from there was that the guidelines don't make it clear, so best plan would be to rock up at a walk in centre and see what they say.  Has anyone tried that?


Have you tried the NHSbonline booking service. My other half and I did it yesterday, it informs you if your eligible, after you put your NHS number in.


----------



## Rob Oldfield (Sep 15, 2022)

grovesy said:


> Have you tried the NHSbonline booking service. My other half and I did it yesterday, it informs you if your eligible, after you put your NHS number in.


Yes.  But it looked to me that it was going to end up the same way that you'd get an invite and they'd decide then whether you're actually eligible.


----------



## Nige13 (Sep 15, 2022)

I got mine booked easily and lots of dates and times available.









						How to get a booster dose of the coronavirus (COVID-19) vaccine
					

Find out how to get a booster dose of the coronavirus (COVID-19) vaccine.




					www.nhs.uk


----------



## helli (Sep 15, 2022)

Nige13 said:


> I got mine booked easily and lots of dates and times available.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I see you can only book online if you are over 65 even though everyone over 50 is entitled to a booster. I didn't realise there was a phased approach this time.


----------



## Leadinglights (Sep 15, 2022)

There do seem to be a few different systems in place, I have had text from the GP, a text and e-mail from NHS app.
It probably depends on which group you are.


----------



## Nige13 (Sep 15, 2022)

helli said:


> I see you can only book online if you are over 65 even though everyone over 50 is entitled to a booster. I didn't realise there was a phased approach this time.


It says anyone with a weakened immune system? My condition is diabetes! So I booked  

a seasonal booster (autumn booster) for people aged 65 years old and over, frontline health and social care workers, those at higher risk or who are pregnant, and people who have or live with someone who has a weakened immune system


----------



## grovesy (Sep 15, 2022)

helli said:


> I see you can only book online if you are over 65 even though everyone over 50 is entitled to a booster. I didn't realise there was a phased approach this time.


As I am over 65 I did not realise this.


----------



## helli (Sep 15, 2022)

grovesy said:


> As I am over 65 I did not realise this.


No reason for you to. I pay little attention to the "really young ones" (under 50)


----------



## helli (Sep 15, 2022)

Nige13 said:


> It says anyone with a weakened immune system? My condition is diabetes! So I booked
> 
> a seasonal booster (autumn booster) for people aged 65 years old and over, frontline health and social care workers, those at higher risk or who are pregnant, and people who have or live with someone who has a weakened immune system


I do not consider diabetes to be a weakened immune system. Some may class Type 1 this way because it is an auto-immune disease but it only attacks insulin producing cells and after nearly 20 years I have none of those left so I didn't consider that relevant to covid.

With a low hba1c and not overweight, my covid risk is low except my age which I can't do anything about. I can't do anything about my gender but women seem to be lower risk so that's a bonus for me.


----------



## Rob Oldfield (Sep 15, 2022)

helli said:


> I do not consider diabetes to be a weakened immune system. Some may class Type 1 this way because it is an auto-immune disease but it only attacks insulin producing cells and after nearly 20 years I have none of those left so I didn't consider that relevant to covid.
> 
> With a low hba1c and not overweight, my covid risk is low except my age which I can't do anything about. I can't do anything about my gender but women seem to be lower risk so that's a bonus for me.


Last I heard T1s were still in the 'more likely to get serious illness' group.  Have you got something more recent?









						People over 40 with type 1 diabetes and COVID-19 are more likely to be hospitalized
					

Adults with type 1 diabetes need to be extra cautious of COVID-19 as they are more likely to be hospitalized and die, according to a new study published in the Endocrine Society’s Journal of Clinical Endocrinology & Metabolism.




					www.endocrine.org


----------



## Lucyr (Sep 15, 2022)

helli said:


> I do not consider diabetes to be a weakened immune system. Some may class Type 1 this way because it is an auto-immune disease but it only attacks insulin producing cells and after nearly 20 years I have none of those left so I didn't consider that relevant to covid.
> 
> With a low hba1c and not overweight, my covid risk is low except my age which I can't do anything about. I can't do anything about my gender but women seem to be lower risk so that's a bonus for me.


You’re in the high risk group because of diabetes regardless of your a1c. If you get sick, blood sugars are harder to control and you’re at higher risk, regardless of your a1c


----------



## Rob Oldfield (Sep 15, 2022)

Lucyr said:


> You’re in the high risk group because of diabetes regardless of your a1c. If you get sick, blood sugars are harder to control and you’re at higher risk, regardless of your a1c



Can't remember exactly when (late 2020?), but I did an assessment form that attempted to quantify risk.  Basic idea was to map everyone to the risk of a man of a certain age - where being 'older' meant you were more at risk.  So you'd start with your actual self and then adjust according to various rules.  If I remember right, having well controlled T1 meant that you added 5 years to your age, but having badly controlled T1 meant you added 12.  Women got to chop 5 years off their age which I was very jealous of.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Sep 15, 2022)

I had my booster this morning - the nurse administering it advised me that I may have more side effects this time due to having had covid (2 months ago). So far just a slightly sore arm (looking for the paracetamol to make sure it doesn't prevent me sleeping...)


----------



## Nige13 (Sep 16, 2022)

Rob Oldfield said:


> Last I heard T1s were still in the 'more likely to get serious illness' group.  Have you got something more recent?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ive still got my appointment!  all that matters!


----------



## helli (Sep 16, 2022)

Lucyr said:


> You’re in the high risk group because of diabetes regardless of your a1c. If you get sick, blood sugars are harder to control and you’re at higher risk, regardless of your a1c


The level of risk is dependent on a number of things including hba1c, weight, gender, age, other health conditions, ...
I try to minimise the risk for the things I can manage such as hba1c and weight and general fitness.

I had covid earlier this year. Thankfully, it was no worse than a cold and found my blood sugars no harder to manage (I don't use the word "control") than with any other cold.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 16, 2022)

My GP surgery are using a text-based booking system. I had the message a few days ago, and really must follow up on it!


----------



## grovesy (Sep 16, 2022)

Our surgery has never been involved in the Covid Vaccine roll out it was undertaken by a another surgery in the area. The strange thing is  my other half  who does not have Diabetes but same age as me, got the text from NHS to book his but I never received one. Booked online, had text today to fill in pre vaccine information for next Saturday's appointment.


----------



## Leadinglights (Sep 16, 2022)

Just had Covid and flu at our surgery and despite precise appointment times we still had to queue for an hour.  Queue for the vaccines then queue to register you had had it.


----------



## grovesy (Sep 16, 2022)

Oh that sound good.


----------



## Leadinglights (Sep 16, 2022)

grovesy said:


> Oh that sound good.


I forgot to say they asked if you had had covid in the last 4 weeks as you couldn't have the vaccine if so. Good job it was 8 weeks ago.


----------



## The robin (Sep 16, 2022)

My gp surgery are very much on the ball. I had texts ,then a phone call a couple of weeks ago. Had my 5 th covid jab and flu jab yesterday. 
I don’t have a spleen hence why I’ve had mine.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 16, 2022)

everydayupsanddowns said:


> My GP surgery are using a text-based booking system. I had the message a few days ago, and really must follow up on it!



Booked mine now. Earliest date I could choose in the online booking system was 22nd Oct!


----------



## JohnWhi (Sep 16, 2022)

Our local GP surgery announced that they were having nothing more to do with Covid, but they did offer the flu thing in a month's time. As with grovesy, I had a text from the NHS about Covid, but my non-diabetic wife did not. As she is eligible on account of age, she used the link they gave me to book for herself. Appointments for both of us are next week.


----------



## Lucyr (Sep 16, 2022)

Just booked my flu jab, not sure if the covid booking system is working though as it told me there are no clinics. will try that again later on


----------



## grovesy (Sep 16, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> I forgot to say they asked if you had had covid in the last 4 weeks as you couldn't have the vaccine if so. Good job it was 8 weeks ago.


That was one of the screening questions on my questionnaire I received, along with other questions on various conditions following previous vaccines.


----------



## grovesy (Sep 16, 2022)

JohnWhi said:


> Our local GP surgery announced that they were having nothing more to do with Covid, but they did offer the flu thing in a month's time. As with grovesy, I had a text from the NHS about Covid, but my non-diabetic wife did not. As she is eligible on account of age, she used the link they gave me to book for herself. Appointments for both of us are next week.


Just received the text and email about booking my Covid vaccine 2 days after other half and day after I have already booked. Also about 8 hours after I had completed my pre vaccine questionaire.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Sep 17, 2022)

Had my covid booster on Thursday morning, not much in the way of side effects - just a slightly sore arm. 

I got a text from GP surgery offering flu booking on 1st October, then nurse offered to give it to me yesterday (apparently no minimum period between if you don't have at the same time this year) but I decided to hold off until work have it, then I can (a) get it in the same arm to keep my writing arm definitely not sore and (b) get paid for the time to go to a vaccination site and have it


----------



## Jenny65 (Sep 17, 2022)

Leadinglights said:


> I hope you don't get it but I had it and my OH got it 4 days later. I just had a tickly cough, stuffy nose for a day or so but was testing positive for 7 days.
> I don't think you can have the booster if you have had covid within a certain time.


So far so good, they are both negative now, but my daughters boyfriend who lives with us has what appears to be flu now!  He has slept for 18 hours and not eating, his temperature is really high too, he is only 22 and fit (plays lots of sports) he isnt positive anymore but seems to have caught flu straight afterwards or maybe at the same time.

So far I feel good, but am keeping my distance from him.  Brought him some paracetamol and tried to encourage him to eat some pasta, but he isnt well at all bless him.

I am having both my flu and covid jab in 2 weeks time, hopefully I wont have caught either in the meantime.

I am literally the only person in my family who hasnt had covid despite working an ambulance trust.  I dont want to tempt fate though


----------



## nonethewiser (Sep 30, 2022)

Had my booster yesterday morning, asked if wanted flu jab at same time so said yes, covid vaccine in left arm flu jab in right few inches off libre sensor.

No side effects at all, not even any difference to bg levels, slightly sore where injections went in but that's all, so that's it for time being.


----------



## rebrascora (Sep 30, 2022)

Had my flu jab last week and got my Covid booster booked for tomorrow morning.


----------



## MarkGeordie (Sep 30, 2022)

I’ve had the email and text message to book. Unfortunately with a boot cast on, my visual impairment and not always having access to family for support, alongside the fact the nearest place offered when I looked was over 14 miles away, I am unable to book in anywhere yet. I did ring GP but was told there not doing them.


----------



## Lucyr (Sep 30, 2022)

nonethewiser said:


> Had my booster yesterday morning, asked if wanted flu jab at same time so said yes, covid vaccine in left arm flu jab in right few inches off libre sensor.
> 
> No side effects at all, not even any difference to bg levels, slightly sore where injections went in but that's all, so that's it for time being.


Wow you’re lucky, I had 2 days off in bed following my flu and covid jab, then a third day feeling ill but  working from home


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Sep 30, 2022)

nonethewiser said:


> Had my booster yesterday morning, asked if wanted flu jab at same time so said yes, covid vaccine in left arm flu jab in right few inches off libre sensor.
> 
> No side effects at all, not even any difference to bg levels, slightly sore where injections went in but that's all, so that's it for time being.



I’m getting the double-whammy too


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Sep 30, 2022)

My surgery seems to think it's ok to do their patients at the end of November.
So I booked flu vaccine for next Friday and Covid vac on the 10th.


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Sep 30, 2022)

I got my Spikevax bivalent booster on Saturday, and when I got there they said they could give me the flu vaccine too so I took that. So I had two slightly painful shoulders for a few days, but they're fine now.


----------



## nonethewiser (Oct 1, 2022)

Lucyr said:


> Wow you’re lucky, I had 2 days off in bed following my flu and covid jab, then a third day feeling ill but  working from home



Not lucky, time before had flu like symptoms for 24hrs, this vaccine was modena which not had before. It was vaccine No5 & expect they'll be plenty more to come as covid isn't going anywhere.


----------



## Jenny65 (Oct 1, 2022)

Im off to have mine this afternoon, both COVID booster and the Flu jab.  Can I ask those that have had it, were you able to carry on the rest of the day, I plan to pop to town afterwards and do some Christmas shopping, I cant remember when the arm ache and feeling a bit off colour starts, think it was overnight last time but I had it at 6pm and not 2 together so just wondered how it affected people side effect wise.


----------



## eggyg (Oct 1, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> Im off to have mine this afternoon, both COVID booster and the Flu jab.  Can I ask those that have had it, were you able to carry on the rest of the day, I plan to pop to town afterwards and do some Christmas shopping, I cant remember when the arm ache and feeling a bit off colour starts, think it was overnight last time but I had it at 6pm and not 2 together so just wondered how it affected people side effect wise.


I had mine at 2.30 last Saturday, I walked into town ( I’d already walked the four miles to the clinic) did some shopping and walked back. Almost nine miles walked altogether. Felt a bit achy the next morning but made a Sunday roast and did the ironing. Covid arm was uncomfortable in bed for about three days.


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 1, 2022)

@Jenny65 Probably a bit late in replying for you now, but I got my booster this morning and have been round the shops afterwards with no problem. I have taken a couple of Paracetamol just now as there is the tiniest hint of a headache forming (probably more to do with the stress of shopping that the vaccine) and after having a migraine yesterday, I don't want to risk my system getting upset again. 
Unfortunately the system at the medical centre I booked at was very poor. They hadn't had the vaccine delivered in time so there was a long queue which obviously didn't move until the vaccine turned up and then they only had one person on reception who checked people's details and then gave you a form to fill in (never had to do that before) before you were called to one of several vaccine rooms, where there was one person to seek you from the waiting room and 2 people to administer the jab.... so the reception was understaffed and causing a further back log and the vaccinators were sitting twiddling their thumbs I imagine between patients and lots of people were getting disgrutled! I queued for just over an hour. I was in a warm, clean corridor so I consider myself fortunate compared the poor people early on in the pandemic, who were waiting outside in the freezing cold for several hours in some cases in the middle of winter for their first vaccine. I felt rather sorry for the receptionist as she was getting the brunt of people's frustration and it clearly wasn't her fault.


----------



## Barrowman (Oct 1, 2022)

I had my flu jab at 9.30 this morning at my GP's and at 11.30 this morning I had my covid jab at my local pharmacy, both events went well with a minimum of fuss.
I must be lucky as with all my previous jabs, both for flu and covid I have had no reactions whatsoever, here's hoping it continues this way - and if you don't hear from me tomorrow I'm in bed.....


----------



## Jenny65 (Oct 1, 2022)

eggyg said:


> I had mine at 2.30 last Saturday, I walked into town ( I’d already walked the four miles to the clinic) did some shopping and walked back. Almost nine miles walked altogether. Felt a bit achy the next morning but made a Sunday roast and did the ironing. Covid arm was uncomfortable in bed for about three days.


Thanks, so sounds like the shopping is a good idea as its later I will feel achy so may not be able to carry so much shopping if I leave it (better on my bank account though)  Do you know if its Pfizer this time round or is it different for everyone.  I have had 2 AZ and one Pfizer so far, maybe have Moderna and make it a hattrick


----------



## Gwynn (Oct 1, 2022)

Had both Covid booster and Flu jab at 10:30 this morning.

Huge queue. Good system somewhat wrecked by several of the people administering the jabs being off sick! !

Took almost an hour in the queue.

All done. No effects felt so far and I have been out shopping and fixing a sound system in a church since


----------



## Jenny65 (Oct 1, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> @Jenny65 Probably a bit late in replying for you now, but I got my booster this morning and have been round the shops afterwards with no problem. I have taken a couple of Paracetamol just now as there is the tiniest hint of a headache forming (probably more to do with the stress of shopping that the vaccine) and after having a migraine yesterday, I don't want to risk my system getting upset again.
> Unfortunately the system at the medical centre I booked at was very poor. They hadn't had the vaccine delivered in time so there was a long queue which obviously didn't move until the vaccine turned up and then they only had one person on reception who checked people's details and then gave you a form to fill in (never had to do that before) before you were called to one of several vaccine rooms, where there was one person to seek you from the waiting room and 2 people to administer the jab.... so the reception was understaffed and causing a further back log and the vaccinators were sitting twiddling their thumbs I imagine between patients and lots of people were getting disgrutled! I queued for just over an hour. I was in a warm, clean corridor so I consider myself fortunate compared the poor people early on in the pandemic, who were waiting outside in the freezing cold for several hours in some cases in the middle of winter for their first vaccine. I felt rather sorry for the receptionist as she was getting the brunt of people's frustration and it clearly wasn't her fault.


Hi Barbara,  

That sounds a long frustrating wait, My appointment is at 2.20 so I am hoping its on time and there is still time to walk to the shops afterwards.  did you have have both vaccines?  

Im quite excited to go to the shops as I love the christmas look of the shops, (big kid at heart) also I have an engagement party to get a dress for which I am looking forward to seeing if I can fit something smaller 

Good point about paracetamol, I will do the same

xx


----------



## Lucyr (Oct 1, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> Im off to have mine this afternoon, both COVID booster and the Flu jab.  Can I ask those that have had it, were you able to carry on the rest of the day, I plan to pop to town afterwards and do some Christmas shopping, I cant remember when the arm ache and feeling a bit off colour starts, think it was overnight last time but I had it at 6pm and not 2 together so just wondered how it affected people side effect wise.


I was fine the rest of the day, but ill and stayed in bed the day after. Mine was moderna for covid, and the wait time (i did have an appointment) about an hour wait beyond appointment time, the waiting was stood outside but they did have 4 chairs for those who couldnt stand


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 1, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> That sounds a long frustrating wait, My appointment is at 2.20 so I am hoping its on time and there is still time to walk to the shops afterwards. did you have have both vaccines?


No, I just had the Covid booster today. I had the flu vaccine last week and had no reaction to that whatsoever.
Some people take a couple of paracetamol in advance of the vaccine, just in case.

Hope you manage to find the perfect dress. Enjoy your shopping.


----------



## Jenny65 (Oct 1, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> No, I just had the Covid booster today. I had the flu vaccine last week and had no reaction to that whatsoever.
> Some people take a couple of paracetamol in advance of the vaccine, just in case.
> 
> Hope you manage to find the perfect dress. Enjoy your shopping.


Thanks, if I am brave I may share my shop with you later.  I have seen some lovely velvet dresses online at Roman - they are a sort of burgundy colour but sadly Roman has closed down in my town, I only discovered it last year and their clothing is not frumpy but not aimed at teenagers, it felt just right, I have bought a lot from them online but want to try on clothes today as am now a stone lighter than when I last ordered so may need a smaller size (hopeful here  )x


----------



## eggyg (Oct 1, 2022)

@Jenny65 I was told Moderna is the only one licensed for this booster.


----------



## grovesy (Oct 1, 2022)

eggyg said:


> @Jenny65 I was told Moderna is the only one licensed for this booster.


When looked up for something else, I found reference that there is a Pfzier dual variant  covid,  but was only approved beg of Sept but not heard mentioned in media.


----------



## Robin (Oct 1, 2022)

eggyg said:


> @Jenny65 I was told Moderna is the only one licensed for this booster.





grovesy said:


> When looked up for something else, I found reference that there is a Pfzier dual variant  covid,  but was only approved beg of Sept but not heard mentioned in media.


I’m booked in at our surgery next week. The blurb on the village website from the Patient participation group says that they won’t know which vaccine they’re getting until it’s actually delivered, and it might be Moderna or Pfizer, and it might be the single one, or the bivalent. The NHS is recommending that both give decent protection, but the bivalent gives a bit more against Omicron. Reading between the lines, I suspect there hasn’t been enough of the bivalent manufactured yet, but they want to get everyone boosted with something asap.


----------



## grovesy (Oct 1, 2022)

Robin said:


> I’m booked in at our surgery next week. The blurb on the village website from the Patient participation group says that they won’t know which vaccine they’re getting until it’s actually delivered, and it might be Moderna or Pfizer, and it might be the single one, or the bivalent. The NHS is recommending that both give decent protection, but the bivalent gives a bit more against Omicron. Reading between the lines, I suspect there hasn’t been enough of the bivalent manufactured yet, but they want to get everyone boosted with something asap.


When the bivalent was first announced for rolling out the number that they say they had ordered/purchased wad alot lower than, the number they were saying would be eligible.


----------



## Gwynn (Oct 1, 2022)

Well, following the Covid booster and Flu jab this morning my evening BG is raised to 6.7 (normally around 5.0).

It will be interesting to see it come back in range over the next few days


----------



## Jenny65 (Oct 1, 2022)

Just looked on my NHS app to see which one they gave me and the doctor has only registered the flu vaccine, the Covid one isnt on there


----------



## Jenny65 (Oct 1, 2022)

so if i have a bad reaction they will assume its to the flu jab and not the other one


----------



## 42istheanswer (Oct 1, 2022)

I'm not sure if the system hasn't filtered my autumn covid booster through to GP system yet (had it at work, but 2 weeks ago so I think it should have filtered through...) or if the text I got on Thursday from GP system saying "you're eligible for a further covid vaccination this autumn" was intended for one of my kids (my number is on system for them and neither have had a booster yet, need to organise really)


----------



## Jenny65 (Oct 1, 2022)

42istheanswer said:


> I'm not sure if the system hasn't filtered my autumn covid booster through to GP system yet (had it at work, but 2 weeks ago so I think it should have filtered through...) or if the text I got on Thursday from GP system saying "you're eligible for a further covid vaccination this autumn" was intended for one of my kids (my number is on system for them and neither have had a booster yet, need to organise really)


I had both jabs today, in the same arm, one after the other by the same Dr (had a doctor and not a nurse this time) she only entered the flu on my records though.

The surgery only does vaccinations on Saturdays, they had 7 of the rooms available and nurses and doctors administering in each room, we queued up from the side of the surgery, told to roll up our sleeves, go in have the jabs and then leave through the GP back office, it was like a conveyor belt but very efficient (except for only recording one jab)


----------



## 42istheanswer (Oct 1, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> I had both jabs today, in the same arm, one after the other by the same Dr (had a doctor and not a nurse this time) she only entered the flu on my records though.
> 
> The surgery only does vaccinations on Saturdays, they had 7 of the rooms available and nurses and doctors administering in each room, we queued up from the side of the surgery, told to roll up our sleeves, go in have the jabs and then leave through the GP back office, it was like a conveyor belt but very efficient (except for only recording one jab)


I don't know why it isn't showing on the app for you, but it must have been recorded in some way as they have to record batch number given


----------



## Jenny65 (Oct 2, 2022)

42istheanswer said:


> I don't know why it isn't showing on the app for you, but it must have been recorded in some way as they have to record batch number given


my other 3 covid ones are showing  could be human error


----------



## grovesy (Oct 2, 2022)

My Covid took a few days to appear on the app, but the Vaccination centre where I had it gave out cards with the type and batch number and information leaflet.


----------



## Eternal422 (Oct 2, 2022)

Sadly it seems there is a bit of disorganisation around who is eligible yet for the autumn booster.  At my failed attempt yesterday (due to vaccines running out after a 3 hour wait in the line at a walk in centre!), an NHS CVA (Covid Vaccination Assistant) told us that as from Sep 22nd anyone over 50 is now eligible regardless of health conditions.  When someone said they couldn’t book online he said to just tick the “high risk” question regardless in order to get to the booking page.

I’ve had an email from the NHS inviting me to book (I’m 62) but so did a lady in the line just ahead of me who was 49 with no underlying health conditions and not a frontline care worker, etc. - the walk in centre refused to vaccinate her despite her having an invite. 

As much as I appreciate the NHS and extremely grateful of the excellent health service we receive in this country, I do think that the whole organisation is not managed in a clear and consistent manner - just look at all the variations across the country we all have experienced in diabetes care. I can imagine that as with a lot of organisations they are suffering from staff shortages on top of a very high workload so I can understand the difficulties of ensuring a consistent, coordinated process across the country.  It is not easy at the best of times ensuring that everyone in an organisation is saying the same thing and following the same procedures and guidelines.

After yesterdays disaster my wife (who qualifies on age - over 50, and as a frontline care worker) and I managed to book a vaccination for this afternoon at a nearby pharmacy, so we’re hoping to be successful today!


----------



## Leadinglights (Oct 2, 2022)

2 weeks ago, we had ours done at our GP by the GP and then had to go upstairs for them to register that we had had the vaccines but in different rooms for the flu registration and covid registration.
We waited an hour from the appointment time in a long snaking queue outside so a good job it wasn't raining.


----------



## rayray119 (Oct 2, 2022)

Got mine on Tuesday wasn't sure if I was eligible at first but got a text telling me to book it


----------



## 42istheanswer (Oct 2, 2022)

Eternal422 said:


> Sadly it seems there is a bit of disorganisation around who is eligible yet for the autumn booster.  At my failed attempt yesterday (due to vaccines running out after a 3 hour wait in the line at a walk in centre!), an NHS CVA (Covid Vaccination Assistant) told us that as from Sep 22nd anyone over 50 is now eligible regardless of health conditions.  When someone said they couldn’t book online he said to just tick the “high risk” question regardless in order to get to the booking page.
> 
> I’ve had an email from the NHS inviting me to book (I’m 62) but so did a lady in the line just ahead of me who was 49 with no underlying health conditions and not a frontline care worker, etc. - the walk in centre refused to vaccinate her despite her having an invite.
> 
> ...


There isn't really any NHS "as a whole" organisation.  NHS England handles some coordination and recommendations, but each Trust is independently run


----------



## Eternal422 (Oct 2, 2022)

42istheanswer said:


> There isn't really any NHS "as a whole" organisation.  NHS England handles some coordination and recommendations, but each Trust is independently run


Very true, it is easy to perceive the NHS as one body when in fact the individual trusts and the new Integrated Care Boards are all separate organisations in their own right.  That said, I have actually had outstanding care and help, especially from my diabetes team at my local hospital who have been outstanding in giving me advice and help when needed.


----------



## Eternal422 (Oct 2, 2022)

Eternal422 said:


> Sadly it seems there is a bit of disorganisation around who is eligible yet for the autumn booster.  At my failed attempt yesterday (due to vaccines running out after a 3 hour wait in the line at a walk in centre!), an NHS CVA (Covid Vaccination Assistant) told us that as from Sep 22nd anyone over 50 is now eligible regardless of health conditions.  When someone said they couldn’t book online he said to just tick the “high risk” question regardless in order to get to the booking page.
> 
> I’ve had an email from the NHS inviting me to book (I’m 62) but so did a lady in the line just ahead of me who was 49 with no underlying health conditions and not a frontline care worker, etc. - the walk in centre refused to vaccinate her despite her having an invite.
> 
> ...


Success today!  We both got our Moderna autumn boosters at the local pharmacy, so pleased that it has made up for the wasted time queueing yesterday!  Next job is flu vaccination, booked for the middle of this month at our local Boots!


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 2, 2022)

Well I am not feeling so good this afternoon. Washed out and been overheating a bit and felt hypo (wobbly legs, heart pounding etc) several times this afternoon when levels have been nicely in the 5s and 6s and a bit nauseous too, so I am guessing I am having a bit of a reaction to the vaccine, but pleased to report BG holding steady so far. It is a glorious day out there, but I am shattered and just want to climb into bed!


----------



## trophywench (Oct 2, 2022)

Both had our Covid boosters after lunch on Wednesday.  I had a sore arm but it didn't look sore and didn't feel hot IYSWIM.  Mostly felt like my bra strap had fallen down my arm slightly so was trapping arm movement.


----------



## nonethewiser (Oct 3, 2022)

Still feel fine after vaccinations, also sore arm has disappeared.


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 4, 2022)

I am now battling high levels since last night. Needed 20 units of Fiasp total this afternoon/evening for lunch and in multiple stacked corrections since then to bring me down from 10.1 and I am still only at 8.4 and not had any evening meal. I added 2 extra units to my evening Levemir dose 3 hours ago but no sign of that having any impact either. As usual, Fiasp has turned to water when I need it most.  
Obviously I can't prove that this is related to the Covid booster I had on Saturday, but I did have similar problems after my first Covid vaccine.


----------



## rayray119 (Oct 4, 2022)

Getting mine this morning and my insulin needs all ready seem to be going up so I might be adding fuel to the fire.


----------



## nonethewiser (Oct 4, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> I am now battling high levels since last night. Needed 20 units of Fiasp total this afternoon/evening for lunch and in multiple stacked corrections since then to bring me down from 10.1 and I am still only at 8.4 and not had any evening meal. I added 2 extra units to my evening Levemir dose 3 hours ago but no sign of that having any impact either. As usual, Fiasp has turned to water when I need it most.
> Obviously I can't prove that this is related to the Covid booster I had on Saturday, but I did have similar problems after my first Covid vaccine.



Isn't it strange how different things affect different people, what you've wrote sounds  awful so hope matters improve over next few days.


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 4, 2022)

nonethewiser said:


> Isn't it strange how different things affect different people, what you've wrote sounds  awful so hope matters improve over next few days.


Yes, it is odd. 20 units of Fiasp is a good 2 day's worth for me usually and it's not like I let my levels get into mid teens plus I needed more in the early hours. It just wouldn't come down into range and the lowest I got was 8.4 and then it headed back up again. Thankfully, I am back on top of things today and normal service has resumed. I even ended up hypo after breakfast because I gave it 5 units instead of 4 expecting some Foot on the Floor after yesterday's insulin resistance. Not unhappy about the hypo. It was a relief to get a response to the insulin and eating a couple of JBs is infinitely preferable to repeatedly injecting myself with insulin that has no effect.  
Diabetes is just weird sometimes!


----------



## nonethewiser (Oct 4, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Yes, it is odd. 20 units of Fiasp is a good 2 day's worth for me usually and it's not like I let my levels get into mid teens plus I needed more in the early hours. It just wouldn't come down into range and the lowest I got was 8.4 and then it headed back up again. Thankfully, I am back on top of things today and normal service has resumed. I even ended up hypo after breakfast because I gave it 5 units instead of 4 expecting some Foot on the Floor after yesterday's insulin resistance. Not unhappy about the hypo. It was a relief to get a response to the insulin and eating a couple of JBs is infinitely preferable to repeatedly injecting myself with insulin that has no effect.
> Diabetes is just weird sometimes!



Does sound like vaccination was to blame, pleased things are back to normal today.


----------



## helli (Oct 8, 2022)

I have just been spike(vax)ed and flued (flown). They had to put both in the same arm as my CGM was in the way on my other arm.
My reaction to my previous jabs have been minimal and I hope the same is true this time as I am flying to Washington DC tomorrow for a week of giving presentations, doing interviews and hosting clients. Wish me luck!


----------



## Eddy Edson (Oct 12, 2022)

So I got bivalently Spikevaxed yesterday & today has been dodgy with chills and aches. Hope it's just a transient vax reaction & I'm not coming down with something.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 12, 2022)

Had my flu vac, Friday with no reaction.
Covid vac on Monday, ended up with a spitting headache and very tired for a few hours. Not too sure though if that was the vac or just a delayed reaction to my car being written off on Saturday.

The nurse who did the vaccination recommended drinking plenty of water and keeping hydrated.


----------



## Lucyr (Oct 12, 2022)

Eddy Edson said:


> So I got bivalently Spikevaxed yesterday & today has been dodgy with chills and aches. Hope it's just a transient vax reaction & I'm not coming down with something.


Probably a reaction to the jab, I had a couple days off with a fever and aches


----------



## SB2015 (Oct 12, 2022)

helli said:


> I have just been spike(vax)ed and flued (flown). They had to put both in the same arm as my CGM was in the way on my other arm.
> My reaction to my previous jabs have been minimal and I hope the same is true this time as I am flying to Washington DC tomorrow for a week of giving presentations, doing interviews and hosting clients. Wish me luck!


I hope you weren’t badly impacted by your jab and that your time in USA goes well.


----------



## SB2015 (Oct 12, 2022)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Had my flu vac, Friday with no reaction.
> Covid vac on Monday, ended up with a spitting headache and very tired for a few hours. Not too sure though if that was the vac or just a delayed reaction to my car being written off on Saturday.
> 
> The nurse who did the vaccination recommended drinking plenty of water and keeping hydrated.


I hope that you were okay after the car biff and that your headache has gone Sue


----------



## SB2015 (Oct 12, 2022)

Eddy Edson said:


> So I got bivalently Spikevaxed yesterday & today has been dodgy with chills and aches. Hope it's just a transient vax reaction & I'm not coming down with something.


Sometimes difficult to tell.  I hope you are okay.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 12, 2022)

SB2015 said:


> I hope that you were okay after the car biff and that your headache has gone Sue


I'm fine ta,  Just a stiff neck all other aches gone so, got off very lightly. Much to Charlie's disgust I was fit enough to take him to boot camp this morning (dog training)


----------



## MarkGeordie (Oct 13, 2022)

I got my reminder text and email yesterday and still can’t book mine. 

Nearest centre or walk in centre are coming up as 15 to 20 miles away. 

They seem to want people to have them but don’t provide centres that accommodate people with disabilities and additional needs near by. 

The big two centres near me from last time don’t seem to be on the list. 

GP still won’t help. So all I can do is keep looking each day on the site.


----------



## helli (Oct 13, 2022)

SB2015 said:


> I hope you weren’t badly impacted by your jab and that your time in USA goes well.


Thanks @SB2015 
This week has been a whirlwind. I have felt a bit low energy but i don't know if that is the jabs, the cold I bought with me, jet lag, managing diabetes when my (only) CGM died on the flight over or working from 5am to midnight. 
Don't feel sorry for me - the working has been fun, albeit long; and the death of my CGM has reminded me of the good ole multiple finger pricking days.

As an aside, I learned Libre is only available on prescription in Virginia. Who knew something we can get over the counter in the UK requires a doctor's visit the other side of The Pond?


----------



## Bruce Stephens (Oct 13, 2022)

helli said:


> As an aside, I learned Libre is only available on prescription in Virginia.


There are also weird region-lock things too, so it might be that had you been able to get a Libre it would have been tricky to use.


----------



## Jenny65 (Oct 13, 2022)

Had my 4th vaccine on 30th November and caught Covid 13th October, hopefully the booster has had time to help reduce the severity


----------



## rebrascora (Oct 13, 2022)

Jenny65 said:


> Had my 4th vaccine on 30th November and caught Covid 13th October, hopefully the booster has had time to help reduce the severity


Are you time travelling then or was this last year??
If this year.... Sorry to hear you have come down with Covid today. Hope it is as mild as most other people here have reported. At least your body must be in a much healthier state now to fight it than a few months ago.


----------



## Jenny65 (Oct 13, 2022)

rebrascora said:


> Are you time travelling then or was this last year??
> If this year.... Sorry to hear you have come down with Covid today. Hope it is as mild as most other people here have reported. At least your body must be in a much healthier state now to fight it than a few months ago.


OH wow I seem to have cotton wool  in my head, I meant Sept and Oct


----------



## nonethewiser (Oct 13, 2022)

Wife had her 5th dose yesterday, much like myself just sore arm where needle went in, she wasn't given flu jab as didn't have it available so looks like trip to pharmacy over weekend.


----------



## Felinia (Oct 14, 2022)

I had my 4th dose a week ago together with the flu jab.  This time it was Moderna, previously Pfizer.  Not sure if it was having the flu jab causing them rather than the COVID jab, but I had side effects as well as sore arms.  Very tired, headache, hot, nauseous, sniffly.  I spent most of the next 36 hours dozing on the bed and am still sniffly.


----------



## Jenny65 (Oct 15, 2022)

Some positive news to share, had a sore throat on Wednesday, tested negative (there is covid in my household so took the test) then yesterday, couldn't stop sneezing felt very tired, took another test, very strong positive, slept all day today and woke up feeling much better and hungry even just did another test and an incredibly weak positive, is it really possible I have shortened the virus to just one day, is it down to the 4 vaccines, as a diabetic I was so scared of this virus and I dont want to undermine anyone else who has suffered worse symptoms (including my household member who was unwell for 10 days)  but this may be good news for vaccine and diabetics, maybe they do work and at least I know my immune system is still working


----------



## mikeyB (Oct 15, 2022)

We had our Covid and Flu jabs Last Monday at home. Mrs B had no side effects, I just felt a bit slowed down for a couple of days. Since then I've had three text reminders that I am eligible for a Covid booster, and Mrs B has had a letter with same advice.


----------



## 42istheanswer (Oct 15, 2022)

I had my covid booster in work, they have somehow managed to send the details through to GP system twice so it looks on the GP system like I've had a double booster...


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 16, 2022)

mikeyB said:


> We had our Covid and Flu jabs Last Monday at home. Mrs B had no side effects, I just felt a bit slowed down for a couple of days. Since then I've had three text reminders that I am eligible for a Covid booster, and Mrs B has had a letter with same advice.



I booked early on, but have been inundated with text reminders ever since - from different sources.

Too much effort to clean the list I guess, just ‘send to all’ every time


----------



## harbottle (Oct 16, 2022)

I had the 4th booster last week, no side effects at all. When I had Covid earlier this year I had virtually no symptoms, and only did a test just to make sure that the runny nose I had wasn't anything nasty. I think my wife and daughter had already had it but didn't test as the symptoms were so mild! My son was also positive and he had no symptoms at all... guess we were lucky, as most people I know who had it have had a terrible time, including one person who had long covid and was still ill from it a year later!


----------



## travellor (Oct 16, 2022)

Just caught up with my booster, slightly achey arm where the injection was, but no other side effects.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Oct 23, 2022)

I had my flu and bivalent Covid yesterday. 

Both in the same arm in the end to avoid my sensor. 

Slightly sore arm, and a bit fuzzy-headed, but so far so good


----------

